# Missing my Boys



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

Two months ago today cancer took away my beloved Monty followed only two weeks later by his adopted brother Rusty. My Soul and then my Heart. My life has been forever changed by their loss. I miss you both more than words could ever say. Forever in my heart. Mama Loves you. 
X0 X0


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those sweet faces must be thought of often. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Missing our loved ones never ends. What a nice picture of them together.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry that you had to lose your babies so close together.....what beautiful boys they were!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. I can't imagine how difficult it was to loose both so VERY close together. I'm sure the grief is very fresh at only 2 months! They are beautiful. I hope that the love and memories that you shared bring comfort in this tragic time.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

arkpark said:


> Two months ago today cancer took away my beloved Monty followed only two weeks later by his adopted brother Rusty. My Soul and then my Heart. My life has been forever changed by their loss. I miss you both more than words could ever say. Forever in my heart. Mama Loves you.
> X0 X0


Just hurts so much when you lose them back to back. One is hard, but two is shocking. Hugs to you. Hopefully, they've met with Belle and General having a good time. Sorry for your loss, you are not alone.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Back to back is devastating!So, so very sorry! 

Maggie, Jake, & Lillie are there, waiting to play


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry about losing your boys. They were so handsome. We never can have them long enough.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your two beautiful boys, especially so close together. I know you are experiencing twice the pain. Time will ease your pain, your boys will always be with you, forever in your heart. 

Godspeed sweet Monty and Rusty-run free, play hard, and sleep softly while you wait for your momma to join you.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses. They were both beautiful. I pray the pain soon subsides in you and you are able to remember all the good times with a smile. Although the pain never really goes away, it will get easier...

Run Free Monty and Rusty


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, I am so, so sorry. Your boys were beautiful. Godspeed Monty and Rusty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Monty and Rusty*

I am so very, very, sorry for your loss of Monty and Rusty-and so close together it is devastating.

I know that they have met my Smooch and Snobear are watching us from the Bridge.

You would like a very loving person and I hope when you are ready you share your love with another.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Monty and Rusty - so hard for you, but they will be together at the bridge.

Run Free, play hard and sleep softly Monty & Rusty


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

Thank-you all, so glad to have found this forum, makes me realize how many good people are out there


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

This is a wonderful place!!! So wish I'd stumbled upon it years ago!


----------

